

Show HN: Hosting my first developer event - jaredbrown
http://indyhackday.com

======
thehodge
I've run a few Hack days before so here are my first thoughts;

* your asking for my email address for a mailing list instead of letting me get a ticket (I see from the menu I can buy a ticket) but thats not obvious from the main splash above the film

* is this a traditional hack day its a little confusing (24 hours to work one something with prizes?

* if you've only launched this today you've left yourself a big task, < a month before the event, your going to have to push this a lot :)

good luck

